

Ask HN:  Have you ever bought something off Google Paid search link - forgot_password

I realized today that I've never purchased anything online via a Google paid search link.  To me, it seems ridiculous to click on a paid search link when Google returns the best search results anyway. I imagine that I'm not alone among my friend group but obviously, millions of people buy off Adwords.  Maybe the "average" American doesn't realize the difference between sponsored and organic results.
======
lhartwich
Count me as someone who has never bought something via a Google paid search
link. I have bought something via a facebook ad though...

------
jeffepp
As consumers get more 'savvy' (aware that ads are displaying first) they will
be less likely to click these ads.

One reason why I believe consumption is more and more likely to be based on
our social graph (recommendations + referrals) rather than search.

~~~
EricR23
And here, inherently, is the issue with this model of advertisement. IMO, if a
user can be too "savvy" to participate, it isn't a good advertisement model.
Anything that relies on lack of knowledge or "savviness" isn't very solid.

------
systemtrigger
Not yet but I have increasingly been clicking on AdWords ads so I'm sure it's
just a matter of time. The guy in marketing at the small company I'm working
for spends $20k a day on AdWords campaigns and he tells me it's extremely
lucrative if you know what you're doing so yes obviously a lot of people click
on those ads. The affiliate program we have pays out six figures annually to
dozens of affiliates who reinvest the bulk of that into their AdWords
campaigns. Lots of people click those ads. The HN crowd, by and large, does
not.

~~~
caprisuntstulti
$20k a day on Adwords?

~~~
systemtrigger
Yes. They seem to have it down to a science. Way beyond my area of expertise.

------
imjonathanlee
I have never, but have actually made profits before from affiliate marketing
using Google AdWords. I've never been inspired to click on any paid
advertisements, but IMO, it definitely does work considering how many people
obviously click on those ads.

------
JoachimSchipper
I don't recall ever _buying_ via a Google paid link, but there are a handful
of sites that have made a multiple of their investment back via showing me
ads.

------
oziumjinx
I click on them frequently, and buy from them frequently. Often times the ads
are more relevant than the organic search results.

